# 99 Acura 3.5RL 871xp RM OEM Alarm Problem



## pmendoza502 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was having problems with my OEM alarm on my 99 Acura 3.5RL. It would go off randomly for no apparent reason, without any apparent trigger or cause. After much googleing and many forum searches on many different sites, i came to the conclusion that my hood latch sensor had gone faulty and decided to "jump" the 2 pin connector. 

Feeling that i needed better car security, i decided to have my python 871xp installed with the 555d bypass module. unfortunately the car would not remotestart although the other functions worked perfectly fine.Under the advice of my installer, i plugged the hood latch sensor back in. This however did not solve any problems i had with the 555d, so i purchased the TBXKEY and had that installed with great success. 

My only problem now is that when i try to remotestart the car, the OEM alarm will go off occasionally, mostly when the car has been sitting for a few hours (4 or more) or when the weather is cold. I have tried to jump the hood latch sensor again but doing so only causes a zone fault detection by the Python 871xp, therefore disabling me from remotestarting the car. 

Any and All input is appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

pmendoza502 said:


> I was having problems with my OEM alarm on my 99 Acura 3.5RL. It would go off randomly for no apparent reason, without any apparent trigger or cause. After much googleing and many forum searches on many different sites, i came to the conclusion that my hood latch sensor had gone faulty and decided to "jump" the 2 pin connector.
> 
> Feeling that i needed better car security, i decided to have my python 871xp installed with the 555d bypass module. unfortunately the car would not remotestart although the other functions worked perfectly fine.Under the advice of my installer, i plugged the hood latch sensor back in. This however did not solve any problems i had with the 555d, so i purchased the TBXKEY and had that installed with great success.
> 
> ...



There should be a out put for the factory alarm disable, source is "the12volt.com" Link 1999 Acura RL Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information



> Factory Disarm Green/Red (-) Green/White to Arm Module Passenger's Kick Panel


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you picking up my slack there Jagger


----------

